# Eyes: Laser surgery with IBD.



## PsychoJane (May 26, 2014)

Hi!

I was wondering who among us has resorted to lasik surgery for the correction of their Nearsightedness, farsightedness, astigmatism, keratoconus, ...?

Were you ever told in the process that there were contraindications regarding your condition(CD, UC, else if applicable)? If so, what was told to you?  

Have you been told not to get the procedure at all?

If you did get it, did you encounter any side effects/complication after doing the procedure? Post surgery chronical inflammation, extrem eyes dryness, etc?

I want to hear your thoughts, experience on the topic!

Thanks!


----------



## nogutsnoglory (May 26, 2014)

I haven't been able to yet because my eyes are still changing. My optamologist is very familiar with my crohnd and never said it would be an issue.


----------



## PsychoJane (May 26, 2014)

No mention that healing might not optimal considering the crohn?


----------



## hawkeye (May 26, 2014)

Thought about it many years ago and never thought about it since.  I had to have some emergency laser work done a couple of years ago to fix a Posterior vitreous detachment to prevent it from becoming a retinal tear.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (May 26, 2014)

Never said anything about it but maybe because we didn't get there yet. I know he always warns me if my eye is inflamed it's an emergency but otherwise nothing about lasik


----------



## VeganOstomy (May 26, 2014)

I did Lasik before I was symptomatic or diagnosed with Crohn's.  My vision had been great up until last year, when I was on prednisone.  During the pred, I lost about 50% of my vision for several weeks (imagine waking up and not being able to read things past the length of your arm!), but it returned after I tapered off.  Now, I'm just having trouble with low light.  I'm not aware of any contradictions to having it with IBD, but if you're IBD manifests with eye inflammation, I'd probably avoid the surgery.


----------



## PsychoJane (May 27, 2014)

VeganOstomy; do you know if your intervention was 100% laser or if it was with the creation of a flap using a blade and all?


----------



## VeganOstomy (May 27, 2014)

PsychoJane said:


> VeganOstomy; do you know if your intervention was 100% laser or if it was with the creation of a flap using a blade and all?


It was the custom procedure: http://www.lasikmd.com/toronto/procedures-technology/procedures/lasik/custom-wavefront

I had better than 20/20 vision for many years until the pred... now I'm sure that I'll require corrective lenses for at least the nighttime.  My prescriptions before the procedure was -4.75.


----------



## Saratay05 (May 27, 2014)

I was told by my ophthalmologist that I have chronic dry eye because of crohns. After inquiring about laser correction he said I wasn't a candidate because it would only make the dry eye worse. He didn't mention any issues with regards to healing.


----------



## VeganOstomy (May 27, 2014)

Saratay05 said:


> I was told by my ophthalmologist that I have chronic dry eye because of crohns. After inquiring about laser correction he said I wasn't a candidate because it would only make the dry eye worse.


Yes, it _could_ lead to chronic dry-eyes, so if you already have problems, then you'll likely be adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## PsychoJane (May 28, 2014)

Yep. I am aware of the dry eye issues and its been reported for a crohn patient. I just wonder if we are prone to more complications regarding the general healing considering we are susceptible to have keratopathy and what not... 

I guess we never know xD


----------



## VeganOstomy (May 28, 2014)

PsychoJane said:


> Yep. I am aware of the dry eye issues and its been reported for a crohn patient. I just wonder if we are prone to more complications regarding the general healing considering we are susceptible to have keratopathy and what not...
> 
> I guess we never know xD


I'd imagine that some of the drugs we take might contradict the surgery - like prednisone, which is notorious for causing poor wound healing and eye problems.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (May 28, 2014)

This is an interesting thread. I was giving Lasik a thought a few months ago. I also have been told I have dry eye. Looking forward to seeing what potential situations may arise and what questions are suggested for the opthamologist through this thread.


----------

